# Need some advice on new jet boat



## crusselltn (Feb 4, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade from my alumacraft 1648 riveted with 25/20 jet to a all welded boat with a little more power. I am looking at the 1650sc roughneck by Lowe with 60/40 Mer and a 1756sc roughneck by Lowe with 60/40 merc. I am a little concerned about going from a true flat bottom to a semi v but I need the slight v for when I got to the lake to crappie fish. Does anybody know how the Lowe will perform with the 60/40? The 1650 is 680 lbs and the 1756 is 730 lbs. This boat fits my price range but I just don't know how its going to perform. I appreciate any input to help me decide on my new rig.


----------



## J Hartman (Feb 4, 2014)

Are you located in TN crussell? I'm in maury county. I put a 90/65 jet on my boat (1652j Alweld), It is a great combination. There is a thread on here with pictures. There are several guys on here running bigger boats with the merc 60/40, they seem to like them. Maybe they can chime in and give you some more accurate performance info.


----------



## crusselltn (Feb 4, 2014)

I live in Marshall County(2 milers from Maury Co). I run the Milltown area on Duck River. I looked at the Alwelds and really like them. I know the guys at Lawrenceburg Marine very well as I bought a few bullets from them when I used to fish the big water. The Alweld with a semi V was going to be a little more than I wanted to spend. The flat bottom was right in line with the Lowe boat semi V
.


----------



## J Hartman (Feb 4, 2014)

That's who I bought my boat from. They are pretty good folks there. If you need any local suggestions on anything let me know. I'll help where I can. Another option in our area (kinda) is back woods landing. They do weld bilt boats, not a bad price on those boats. Www.backwoodslanding.com they are right into Alabama, good folks there too.


----------



## crusselltn (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the information. Ill check them out. I would buy the Alweld if I wasn't using it for multipurpose on Tims, Normandy and Duck River. Do you ever take your boat to the lake? Just curious on how well it handles chop. My riveted alumacraft feels like its gonna knock the rivets out of the boat not to mention my teeth.


----------



## J Hartman (Feb 4, 2014)

I honestly haven't had my boat anywhere besides the duck. I love that river, and enjoy the fact that people are few and far between. Don't like a crowd I guess. Wait, scratch that, had it on old hickory once in high wind, but there wasn't enough chop to cavitate my motor, but it rained hard right when I got there and never let up so I eventually left. I do plan on making more lake trips this year, got my boat in the fall of 13 so I didn't get much use after rigging it up.


----------



## J Hartman (Feb 4, 2014)

I will note that compared to my 14 foot vhull the water slap on the flat bottom is noticeable. But haven't had it in enough wake to beat me up yet.


----------

